# limited or no connectivity to on local area connection (windows xp)



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been having problems trying to connect to the internet on my pc. Up until awhile ago I was able to connect but suddenly I have been getting a limited or no connectivity on my ethernet connection. I originally had windows 7 on my pc. I had checked the router and the modem and reset them because I believed that was the problem but after that I still got a the limited or no connectivity. 
I thought maybe the router or modem had broken or maybe the cable was faulty. So I had my friend bring his laptop and an extra cat5 cable. We pluged the laptop using his cable and my cable to the modem and it worked with the laptop. We tried again with the router and they both it worked with the laptop.

I thought maybe it was because I had gotten a virus on my computer. So I decided to a do full clean sweep on my computer and downgrade to windows xp, I got tired of windows 7 and saw this as a reason to make a clean break. As soon as windows xp had finish installing I got the same limited or no connectivity.

I checked the ethernet card on my pc and I decided to buy a new one and installed it. As soon as I finished installing it I got the same limited or no connectivity.

I have had all of the connection settings on auto detect and still no connection. I had copy the ip address and dns and gateway address from my friends laptop when he had it plugged into the router and modem and put them in my desktop and it gives me a connected status on my modem but it still won't let me get on the internet. I am almost at the end of my rope and I don't know what else I could to fix it. I have tried reinstallin windows xp several times to see if it would fix it but to no avail.

If anyone out there can help me please let me know how I can fix this issue

In advance Thank you for all your help,
K1d


----------



## shrink (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you getting a 0.0.0.0 ip address? 

Have you connected your computer directly to the modem and than pwr-cycled (30 seconds power-downed)? Its unclear from what you posted above.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi k1d and welcome to TSF, Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd , and press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

@shrink yes i have connected my pc directly to the modem and pwr cycled and it still wouldn't work.

@mcorton here is what i got the easyteather is my cell phone. it's what i am using for internet right now.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\K!D>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : al
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4C-C1-13-DA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.201.80
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-D1-20-1D-75

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : EasyTether Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-74-68-72


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your* Default Gateway* (the Router) is not listed in your Ipconfig log. Go to Start/Run and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/C*onnections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Addresws Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Run and type *CMD*. IN the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address, and a Default Gateway IP Address. If not there is a disconnect between the router and the computer. Log into the Router setup and make sure DHCP is enabled.


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

i did all of what you said and this is what i got:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\K!D>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e0:4cff:fec1:13da%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\K!D>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Documents and Settings\K!D>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection 2 : unable to c
ontact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.201.80
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e0:4cff:fec1:13da%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.117.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.117.1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.117.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\K!D>

how do i log on the the router setup?


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

oh the connection i am looking to fix is ethernet adapter local area connection 4. connection 2 is my cell phone.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Disconnect the tether with your cell phone. And Release and Renew the IP address again. Local Area Connection 4 is working correctly.


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

@spunk.funk i tried that but this what i got:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\K!D>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection 4 while it has its media
disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e0:4cff:fec1:13da%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\K!D>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection 2 : unable to c
ontact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection 4 while it has its media
disconnected.

C:\Documents and Settings\K!D>


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It is saying that both Local Area connection *2* and *4 *are both disconnected. Either the cable is not plugged in to the Ethernet port on the computer. the router, or the port on the router, or the cable is bad. Make sure everything is plugged in, change the cable around, try a different port on the router etc. Always Release and Renew the IP Address after you change something. Try using the onboard Ethernet port. Also, go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter. Right click and *Disable* any Local Area Connection your not using at the time (ex) if using on board (LAC2) disable LAC4 and verse visa.


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

Yea I tried all of that. We used my cable and my friends laptop to check the modem and the router. Everything worked with his laptop. The problem is with my computer. Everytime I try to renew the ip address on my computer it tells me that it can not connect with the dhcp server. Like I said earlier I bought and installed a new ethernet card and it gives me the same thing. I think it might be a software problem I just don't know what would cause my computer the inablitity to communicate with the dchp server because I am not able to renew the ip address.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Connect your friends laptop, do* ipcong /all*. The *Default Gateway* is your Routers IP address. open a browser and type the IP address of the router. Go into the Router setup by typing in the User Name and Password. Make sure that* DHCP* is *Enabled*. Make sure the *DNS* server is set for your* ISP*. Unplug the power plug for the Modem and Router. Shut down your computer and plug in the Ethernet cable to your computer. Power up the Modem, let all the lights light up. Now power up the Router, let all the lights power up. Now power up your computer. Do an *ipconfig /Renew*.


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok so I was able to get my friend to lend me his laptop. I checked everything on it and it connected to the internet on my friends laptop but it still gives me the same issue on my desktop. So its not the router or the modem or the cable. What on my desktop could be causing my issue cause it does it on both ethernet connections, my onboard connection and pci ethernet card


----------



## shrink (Apr 15, 2011)

Did you do a full format before loading xp?

When plugged in directly to your cable modem does the network activity light flash (orange light on most DOCSIS 2.0 modems) 

When you installed XP did you install a generic lan driver or use a manufactures driver (CD or download)


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

I did a quick format on the hard drive. I used the generic drivers for both the ethernet (the onboard connection and pci card) but then I installed their actuall drivers for both but it still gives me the same error. On my onboard connection there is a green light it is on and then there is a flickering orange light. 

I've even manually configured the ip address and the dns server and everything. It says connected on my pc but when I try to connect to the internet my browser say server not found.


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

I downloaded the drivers from the website on to a usb stick


----------



## shrink (Apr 15, 2011)

In the control panel go to system --> Device Manager 

Is there anything with a yellow question mark or exclamation mark? If there are no warnings scroll down to network adapters and tell us what you have there. Right click on your NIC and see if its working properly. Also on one of the tabs there will be a "allow the computer to turn this off to ave power" make sure you uncheck this. 

If possible give us a screen shot of your device manager when network adapters are open. 

Based on what you have stated above & if device manager is clean you may have a hardware related problem. 

We know the modem & your NIC has two way communication based on the network activity light on the modem. That means the problem lies between the NIC & the motherboard or the NIC & Windows. Is it possible your power-unit or your motherboard was damaged in anyway? 

The only other thing i could suggest is swapping out the hard-drive and installing windows again. Quick formats don't always work especially if you have bad sectors. 

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## k1d (Apr 15, 2011)

here is the image of my device manager:









there is nothing wrong with my motherboard as far as i can tell but i think the problem might be with windows and the nic. i'll give it a try to reinstall windows with a proper formating. i'll let you guys know if it works out.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

in your Device Manager, you have a Dial-Up Modem that needs a driver, but that's not necessary if you are accessing Cable or DSL. You also need to install the Audio Driver, if you want sound. I see an NEC USB device that needs a driver, have you added another USB card? You also have 2 NIC cards and you are still tethering, which may be confusing things. I would remove the tether or disable it. And remove the new NIC card. If your still having problems, borrow your friends Laptop and do a ipconfig /all on it. and make sure when your computer hooks up, that the info in the ipconfig /all is the same.


----------

